# do female chi's prefer boy or girl companions



## omega (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a two yr old girl. i want a second pup and i am curious if girls get along better with other girl chi's or male chi's


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

They say that the best combination is two males, then a female and a male, and finally two females( no matter if they are spayed or not). I have read that females tend to fight more between each other. Having said that I am sure that there are lots of people who have two females living together harmoniously and believe that you need to be careful how much attention you give to each one to reduce the rivarly between them. If you establish yourself as the pack leader, you might be able to decide who would the chi leader be ( given treats and being petted first etc), which might put an end to the fight for that place if it exists. This might or might not help.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 3 females and we all get along fine. 
As long as the humans are pack leaders and all dogs are equal to each other there will be no fights.
It doesn't really matter what the sex of the dogs are, as long as they are all treated as equals.
That said, some do take longer to adjust to having a new pack member, but that just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a boy chi, a girl chi & a girl springer. Gracie's favorite is definitely Sammie (girl springer). She likes snuggling with her & licking her mouth (gross!!), but she likes fighting with Stewie & her 1/2 brother Jackson. Could be more of the personality than the sex though. I think I would just get whichever one you want! I think its fun to have one of each.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My sisters girls fuss with each other once in awhile but so do my boys. I can't tell a bit of difference.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it has more to do with individual personalities. But that being said, if you have two females and they DO start fighting, it's usually more serious than males fighting...at least in other breeds, I don't know if Chis are this way or not.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

spay and neuter! a male and female are usually the easiest to get along.
even neutered a same sex pair tends to have more dominance issues than a mixed pair, but spay and neuter!!!!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

I have 2 females that get along great  We have had them both for 2 years. Now, we have a male(ace) which is Zoe's puppy. They get along great so far too!! haha


----------

